# problemilla en tv lg de 42 pulgadas lcd



## ture (Ene 20, 2008)

buenas , me llamo ture , tengo un televisor lg 42lc2r en el que a veces sale un pequeño ruido ( como un grillo ) acompañado de una neblina fina en la pantalla que recorre de derecha a izquierda , me podeis orientar a que es debido ? . tenia conectado el tdt , el receptor sat y un dvd , con cables euroconectores blindados , ahora solo le tengo conectado el tdt y el ruido con neblina sigue saliendo pero menos veces , saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 20, 2008)

Mi opinion personal sobre este foro,es que es uno de los mejores que he podido ver en la red,hay gente muy preparada en temas muy dispares relacionados con la electronica (VERDADEROS PROFECIONALES).....pero para tu caso en particular yo te recomendaria ir a DTforun  que tiene un apartado para tv lcd y plasma y hay gente mas especificos para tratar tu problema....SUERTE


----------



## yareth (Ene 11, 2009)

Aunque creo es un poco tarde te sugiero revisar la fuente de poder en primer lugar, los capacitores deben estar en buen estado pues un riple o ruido desde ahí podría afectar la etapa de interfase y control hasta la correcta función de los inversores. espero te ayude .


----------

